# GEICO introduces ridesharing product to Pennsylvania drivers



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...ing-product-Pennsylvania-drivers#.Vb89EMso7qA


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

PA guys can you post what your being quoted.. thanks.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

If it's anything like the policy in MD, it'll f*** over anyone who isn't a full-time Uber driver.


----------



## JustPaxingThru (Jun 18, 2015)

I am shopping around for new insurance, and saw this as an option with Geico. Just wanted to see how much it would actually cost.
The regular insurance coverage for me was only $75-$80/month (I was shocked...and will likely be purchasing through them!!).
Then I did a ridesharing quote, just to see what would happen. Quoted me at $144/month or so. I'd say that's probably decent considering most insurance companies were quoting me that for normal insurance coverage.
Not sure if it matters or changes anything, but the quote was for the Harrisburg area in PA.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

JustPaxingThru said:


> I am shopping around for new insurance, and saw this as an option with Geico. Just wanted to see how much it would actually cost.
> The regular insurance coverage for me was only $75-$80/month (I was shocked...and will likely be purchasing through them!!).
> Then I did a ridesharing quote, just to see what would happen. Quoted me at $144/month or so. I'd say that's probably decent considering most insurance companies were quoting me that for normal insurance coverage.
> Not sure if it matters or changes anything, but the quote was for the Harrisburg area in PA.


Getting a ride sharing quote will get your policy terminated unless you swear on oath under penalty of law your not ride sharing.

Happened to me.


----------



## JustPaxingThru (Jun 18, 2015)

gprimr1 said:


> Getting a ride sharing quote will get your policy terminated unless you swear on oath under penalty of law your not ride sharing.
> 
> Happened to me.


Good to know. I don't have a policy with Geico. I am currently using Allstate, but am shopping around for quotes since I have to get my own policy now. Hope my curiosity didn't just hurt me and make it impossible for me to get insurance with them. Only time will tell, I suppose.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Thought you got werk wit' Apple?


----------



## DrivinMeCrazy (Jul 29, 2015)

Waiting to get this in MN....waiting....waiting....waiting....


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

DrivinMeCrazy said:


> Waiting to get this in MN....waiting....waiting....waiting....


Unless you are a full-time Uber driver, you won't make money.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

The new Geico insurance is only for part-time Uber drivers.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Paimei said:


> The new Geico insurance is only for part-time Uber drivers.


That's what they say, but wait till you get the quote. I was quoted over 200 dollars a month when I told them I was driving 6 days a month. Considering I only make around 50-70 dollars a night, I would have made almost no profit at all.

Now before you say anything, I am 29, and have a clean driving record.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow, that's much more than I was told.


----------

